
How do I draw a pair of buttocks? - pavel_lishin
http://mathematica.stackexchange.com/questions/66538/how-do-i-draw-a-pair-of-buttocks
======
anigbrowl
This is amusing and then impressive (and still safe for work).

~~~
duskwuff
I dunno. mikuszefski's answer is kind of borderline, especially with that
shading!

